# My 7 month old boy is swimming



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

For the last week or so I've been taking my dogs to a local lake and have either been carrying Titan into a deep area and making him swim back to shore, or I'd throw him off a dock (close to shore). 

Yesterday he finally went in on his own and went for a swim. He did so good and is a natural swimmer. He was still nervous though. 

Today I went back to the lake and Titan barreled right into the lake without hesitation. He won't jump off the dock yet, but he doesn't hesitate to get out there and swim around. He absolutely loves the water now that he figured out he can swim. 

I'm so proud of him. It took Cedar about a year to get comfortable with the water, although she loves it now too.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

That's great! I first learned my dog could swim when she fell into a pool haha. Now she tries to get in any bit of water she can find.


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

It's so much fun to go swimming with your dog, be prepared for fun times. I still remember the first time Tank went swimming. We were at the ocean just running up and down the beach playing fetch. Tank was a bit perplexed by the waves looking at them with his head tilting. After about 5 minutes he got the zoomies, started tearing around my wife and I and then ran straight into the water without hesitation. It was hilarious. Now he is a bona fide water dog and will swim whenever/wherever possible.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Tankin said:


> It's so much fun to go swimming with your dog, be prepared for fun times. I still remember the first time Tank went swimming. We were at the ocean just running up and down the beach playing fetch. Tank was a bit perplexed by the waves looking at them with his head tilting. After about 5 minutes he got the zoomies, started tearing around my wife and I and then ran straight into the water without hesitation. It was hilarious. Now he is a bona fide water dog and will swim whenever/wherever possible.


Unfortunately where I go swimming with my dogs there are absolutely no waves. It's a small lake with no waves and no current. The good thing is, it's in a conservation area and no boats are allowed. It's a very, very clean lake, which is a good thing, I just want to see what my dogs would do in waves.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Awww. I can't wait to take Koshka to the lake and see what he does. I suspect he will have no fear. I just wish Krissie would be a swimmer. Oh well, I guess she can dig in the sand while Koshka fetches in the water, right? 

So, where are the pictures? HEE!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad to hear mine isn't the only one who doesn't like the water... I was beginning to worry! It's only the beginning of summer, so maybe by the end of the season - I'm looking forward to it, too! 

Yes, pictures please


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

No pictures, sorry, but I have numerous youtube videos of him swimming. I'm taking them to the lake today, I'll take some pictures today as well as more videos.











ps. Yes, I was nervous at first. Can't help it.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's some pics

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...146-playing-lake-dock-diving.html#post2486692


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Swimming is great exercise for them, too! People are always surprised at my swimming GSDs, but I have never had a GSD that didn't love water! We even had to buy a lifejacket for Buddy when he was young, because he'd jump off the boat to chase sticks!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

I will get some pictures and video of Bear the next time we are at the beach. He loves swimming, and I have had him out at the beach every week since we got his shots finished. He is 8 months old now and a nice solid 70lbs.

I had people stop and comment on how well he was doing! The time he surfed in on a breaker a guy said, "Where did you find the Navy Seal?"

He comes in wringing wet, and even after a head under dunking Bear is whining at me to throw the tennis ball back out into the waves. He likes the rivers and swimming holes too, but they are a bit "tame" now. He will go back and forth a dozen times after a ball into the swimming hole in the river before he has had enough.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Early swimming days for Bear at the beach.

Wave Jumping | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Swimming at the river.

Deep Water Swim | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

